# Eerie Manor 2009



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

A clip taken by as friend of my son shortly after TOT hours ended last year. It shows only the front yard portion of the walk through. Hopefully this year I can get some footage of the whole thing. It takes you to my photobucket page so just enlarge the video screen once there.

EerieManor.mp4 video by jdubbya2006 - Photobucket


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Excellent detail and not an inch of yard wasted. Looks like everyone was having a really great Halloween night. Nice work.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

fantastic!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

JD, I really, really love your little cemetery. It's visually appealing and has such a feel of having been there for a long time.

BTW, that Myra Mains sure gets around


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am trying to get my yard to look as good as that.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

You guys are too kind! Thanks! I'm glad the guy showed up with his camera as I don't have any video of my display. Again, hopefully this year I can get some of the whole walk through. I've added a few more tombstones this year and a grave escape, plus some little touches. Of the whole thing I still enjoy the front yard portion, as this is where "it all began" several years ago. Thanks again!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

JD I have studied your cemetery many times, learning tricks of a smaller site, and it was just such a pleasure to get to see it at night! Not only did it bring back all the daylight pictures I have seen so many times, but many of the props you have added along the way. I'm really glad that you got a hold of the footage, and would love to see more of it this year! Thanks for all the inspiration!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Dixie said:


> JD I have studied your cemetery many times, learning tricks of a smaller site, and it was just such a pleasure to get to see it at night! Not only did it bring back all the daylight pictures I have seen so many times, but many of the props you have added along the way. I'm really glad that you got a hold of the footage, and would love to see more of it this year! Thanks for all the inspiration!


Thanks Dixie The size of the yard could be a challenge. Lewlew and MotelSixx have seen it and can attest to this, but we have put a lot of time into filling it (not cramming it) and making it very detailed and realistic. We literally go edge to edge with stuff but try not to pack it so full that you miss things. One thing we've noticed is that people will tend to linger for a while and take it all in, pointing out little things tucked in a bush or tree, hands sticking out of the mailbox next to the door (visible in the vid), counting the bats hanging in the tree, etc.. We also try to keep it congruent, with cemetery related items so it has some flow. The rest of the haunt is detailed in a similar manner but since this is the "display portion" we put more effort into the little touches that might go un-noticed in the scare zones. Way more than you wanted to know but that's kind of how we've worked it out. I am definitely trying for more video this year. Hopefully I can pull it off.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Jerry,

I am just so tickled to see this video. What a great job! Your pictures and even a visit just don't do it justice. The poppers turned out great! My favorite is the cross-riding skeleton. Seems I've seen Barb Dwyer before too. Hmmm. Can't figure out where though. Great job buddy! Nice to see the 'host' all dressed up too!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for the kudos Mark! Amazing what darkness, a soundtrack and some floodlights will do! The poppers were a huge hit with everyone (thanks so much for your help on those).
The guy took video of some other parts but I wasn't able to figure out how to edit it to make it worth posting. Hope to remedy that issue this year. I'm still on for the Oct 30th haunt tour! Let me know and I'll get Dave in on the deal!


----------

